# Has anybody heard of The Linden Method?



## ClaireB (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi there, I have just joined and I am suffering like each and every one of you out there. I don't know whether I have an anxiety disorder and this is just a symptom or I have depersonalisation disorder. I don't really know the difference as one creates the other! I would be interested to know if any of you have heard of The Linden Method. If you have, have you read it or practiced it? You can send me a personal message or a general message, I don't mind.


----------



## valleyshadows (Dec 15, 2006)

Im wondering the same thing...it really seems too good to be true...but what from everyone is saying..its not worth your money...but i guess it does work for some people...i still want to try it but i just can't afford it right now...


----------



## Rilke (Dec 22, 2006)

This is my first post on this site but I have been a visitor for a while. Still not sure if what I have is DP or not but after the battery of tests they have put me through for my dizziness and visual distortions (all with normal results) I think it is a strong possibility. I purchased the Linden Method about 3 weeks ago to help with my anxiety and I have really felt it to be money well spent. The relaxation CD's are very helpful and it makes you feel empowered to make changes in your life. He really believes in his method and it is simple to implement. He seems to really care about his customers as I have had a few questions about the program and always receive prompt replies (the method comes with one year of phone/e-mail support from counselors). Hope this helps in your decision to purchase or not. One piece of advice, be ready to devote yourself to it and really follow the method or you'll just get frustrated and won't see much in the way of results. I haven't followed it 100% and so my progress is slower. Also, there is a website http://www.dpmanual.com and it is an e-book from an ex-sufferer named Shaun O'Connor. Very positive and uplifting book! He recovered completely and his story is inspiring, also he tells you how to do it!


----------

